
Amazon Workmail vs. Google-Apps-Mail vs. Zoho? - ausjke
https://aws.amazon.com/workmail/faqs/
======
ausjke
This was submitted to HN before, however I just noticed it today, I moved away
from google-apps-email to zoho these days and am wondering if Amazon workmail
could be a better option?

------
brudgers
Title: Amazon WorkMail FAQs

